# Found 2 Goldens in Memphis



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You should e-mail the poster and let him/her know to contact the shelters and the vets in your area incase the owners are looking for them. The owners may look in shelters or vet offices for their babies.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If the owners can't be found, please contact Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue, which is a great group.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

FinnTastic said:


> You should e-mail the poster and let him/her know to contact the shelters and the vets in your area incase the owners are looking for them. The owners may look in shelters or vet offices for their babies.


Good idea!! I just emailed them. I'm not in their area, though (not even in the same state). I'm a Craigslist junkie! I'm almost as bad about Craigslist as I am The Golden Retriever Forum (sad I know).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> You should e-mail the poster and let him/her know to contact the shelters and the vets in your area incase the owners are looking for them. The owners may look in shelters or vet offices for their babies.


Also suggest to the poster to contact the local Golden Rescue Groups with the info on the two lost dogs. The GR Rescue I am with, often gets contacted when a Golden has been lost or found-some have been reunited with their owners this way.

*Tell the poster to take them to a Vet clinic to have them scanned to see if they are Micro Chipped, the clinic will do it free of charge. *


----------

